# Zarita



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi there. Zarita has an appointment for a dental tomorrow. Here's hoping she doesn't have to have any teeth pulled. It's been 2 years. She has a fang that is always discolored. It came in at a weird angle. Not worried too much about that one. I hate putting her under---good wishes are needed!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck to both you and Zarita. Let us know what happens 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Hoping and wishing the checkup goes well!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Good luck Zarita! Hope everything goes smoothly with no teeth pulled.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Lots of good thoughts for Zarita!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Update: Zarita needs to have a molar and 2 tiny teeth in front pulled. They are loose and vet says now is the time. UGGG! Pain meds and $80 more dollars!!! She has alot of teeth missing at the ripe old age of 7! I knew in my heart that something was off, 'cause she didn't like to chew hard biscuits etc. I'll be able to pick her up after 4 pm.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Positive vibes being sent yours and Zarita's way.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope all is well with your sweet Angel!! xxx


----------

